# Should I keep trying, or wait for groomer?



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Cooper is blowing coat! He is in a big mess. I've tried every day to keep up with his matts, but they are getting the best of me.:frusty: He is such a remarkable boy and looks at me with those trusting eyes. I'm trying to be so gentle, but he keeps flinching and that really gets to me. I'm terrified of dentists and have a real problem getting numb and when I see Cooper get tense, anticipating the next painful pull, I'm reminded of my own fears in the dentist chair. 

This morning, I decided to call the groomer. I made an appointment for Wednesday and asked them to block some extra time because he is so full of matts. He said they would evaluate him to determine whether or not he could be combed out. Yikes! I don't want him be be shaved! But at the same time I don't want him traumatized and put through an unnecessary painful experience.

Should I keep trying to get as many of the matts out before Wednesday? Or leave him alone for the next couple of days **Cooper nodds yes** and let the groomers handle it?

I'm torn!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Most groomers aren't going to work out the matts...it's easier for them to just shave him down..  If you REALLY don't want him shaved right down, I would say keep at the combing. Be sure you are holding the hair closest to his body to try and keep him from hurting from the pulling. Have you tried using cornstarch on the matts to help? Work some right into the matt before you start with your comb and untangle small parts of the matt, rather than trying to get it all out at once. 

I feel for you. Marley is also blowing coat and he hates getting groomed. The only thing that gets us through it, is he loves all the treats!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Janan, from what I have heard groomers don’t work out the hard mats, they will shave him down. 

Oh I know exactly how you are feeling. Did you get new grooming book from the Canadian Havanese Club? It is worth buying. My advice is to do very skinny line combs, a little at a time, with lots of conditioner. 

The other night on Groomer Has It, one of the contestants used corn starch to loosen mats without water. It worked great. Good luck.

P.S, I finally gave Smarty a puppy cut, I could not stand the look in her eyes any longer


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> great.
> P.S, I finally gave Smarty a puppy cut, I could not stand the look in her eyes any longer


All I can say is: "pictures please!!!!"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dilemma, Janan! I was there too, just before Ricky turned 1 and I decided to give him a good trim myself. I had to. The mats were horrendous and he has such very thick hair and way too much of it. It was torture for both of us. 

If you can hang in there - or if Cooper can - then go at it slowly, but surely. Have you tried cutting out some of the mats? A somewhat choppy, scruffy look might be a much better thing than an actual shave down if you think about it. You can cut at the mats very carefully, and even use the scissors to cut through a mat, brushing out the rest of it. I have no qualms about doing that as it definitely saves effort on both our parts. 

Good luck!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Janan...

Due to my mom's failing health I haven't been brushing 
Sophie and Gabriel as much, so I have had to deal with matting (Gabe more than Sophie)
Anyway, I use this spray product called "Wispering Mist" that REALLY helps work the matts out..plus it conditons the coat and smells good.

You can buy it on Amazon..or here is another site. I used it on Gabe the other day and was really surprised at how much easier it was to brush him and get those nasty matts out.. Has anyone else on the forum tried this??

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...e/Ring_5_Whispering_Mist_Coat_Spray_8_oz_pump


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We are going through this now too.
My groomer does work Pixie's mats out. The first time they were horrendous and it took her forever to get them out. I felt soo guilty for putting them both through that (and I thought I was going such a great job). I got more comfortable with it and better at it, and last week when I brought her in she was much better, with only one on her chest. I know what you mean about not wanting to put them through the dematting. I decided to get her scissored down a bit. It's not a puppy cut, and still holds mats, but it is easier on both of us.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> All I can say is: "pictures please!!!!"


Just posted on Puppy Cuts.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Off to check Smarty's new style. :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice! I'm trying to get out as many as I can. This afternoon I spent about an hour and a half working on one side. I've used Coat Handlers, corn starch and I've also used Cowboy Magic. I found that if I line combed and stayed with one section until I get all of the little "smurf" culprits that are causing the matt, then I make progress, a little at a time. I've let him take a break now and will go at it again in a bit. I have to give Cooper cudos, he's a real trooper and trusts his mommie a great deal.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

BTW, I like Smarty's new style! Cooper will be sporting something similar on Wednesday.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old are your Havs? I feel your pain and I do not look forward to my own pain when Dexter starts blowing his coat. I will try the combing, the corn starch, the cutting the mats, the line brushing, and whatever it takes....maybe a chill pill for me and Dexter and keep on combing.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for your sympathy, Linda.

Max is 19 months and Cooper is 15 months. Max had his first blow coat at 11 months. It was fierce, but shortlived. Cooper is probably going through his first blow coat. He has been matted for at least three weeks from his head to the tip of his tail. I should say was... He is 2/3 matt free now.

I didn't have near this trouble with Max. Cooper's hair is very thick and it's hard to get my buttercomb through. I may have to invest in the stagger comb everyone raves about.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Janan,
I found that bathing them more often when they were blowing their coat helped. The coat didn't get matted as easy when cleaned. And when Casper blew his coat I never could get all the mats out at one time...I just kept working on it. Well, he has his long coat now and we made it though it. If you take him to the groomers they will probably want to shave the mats, so I would not do it if you want long coat


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Lynn, I did discover that the matts came out easier after his last bath. I believe I've got enough of the matts out that the groomer will not need to shave him. But I also think I'm going to keep his coat short while he is blowing coat. If he continues to matt badly after his cut tomorrow, I might consider getting the stagger tooth comb since his coat is so thick.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When in doubt .....do not do anything! Brush! Brush! Brush!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My groomer always tries to get the matts out. I pay a de-matting fee if she spends a lot of time on Gryff. My advice is to cut him down during blowing coat. I tried growing him out during coat blow time and it was a disaster.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

IMO..it's patience. Corn starch does help and your fingers are your best tool. Work a section at a time and pull and seperate with your fingers till you have it really loose, then starting at the ends of the hair brush gently toward the body just a little at a time...using your right hand to seperate the hair in thin layers. Use lots of treats and talk to them constantly..or sing to them. Two 'relaxed' sessions a day and it's not been so bad for us.


----------

